# Warm up Idea and Question



## michals231

Dear Music Friends,

I have some Idea also for the beginners to make a musical Warm up more like "cleaning" and refreshing our Idea about moves, sound, imagination. More like meditation. Many of the musicians, especially beginners start to play immediately pieces or do some intensively technique exercises.. I doubt if it is a right way.

I am interested what do you think about this, what are your Ideas and work flow. You can see my ideology more here. 




I am interested if it could work for more of us?

Best regards with hope for an interdisciplinary exchange.. 
Michal :tiphat:


----------



## jhm

I'll check it out, appreciate the share

As a guitarist, simple arpeggios / repetitive playing is a basic warm up, works just fine for me. Aside from this, I don't really have much ...maybe I'm boring


----------



## michals231

Thank you so much for respond. It is always helpful to know what works well for the others. Appreciate a lot!


----------

